# Interface pc-celular para mensajes SMS



## vladimon (Jul 3, 2008)

estoy con el celular t226 de donde quisiera ver sobre sus pinouts de este celular y q tipo de formate de mensajes soporta para realizar una interface


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jul 3, 2008)

Aqui tienes la interfaz:
http://editronikx.googlepages.com/cable
faltaria el conector...


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jul 3, 2008)

Es esa misma pagina hay un link a un PDF con muchisimos los conectores....


----------

